

Harvard machine learning experiment - omarshammas
http://ratepic.netau.net/

======
eob
It's a bit abusive of the Harvard brand to throw the name in a post just so
you can get some training data for model. At least include a writeup of what
you're doing so people who click through get something out of it too.

~~~
logical42
then what'd be the point of having the harvard brand at all?

~~~
coffeegeek
Exactly...isn't that what you're paying for?

------
omarshammas
Hi guys, I'm running an experiment for one of my courses and need to collect
some data. I would really appreciate your help.

Thanks!

~~~
logical42
happy to help, but some instructional text on the screen besides 'machine
learning experiment' would be nice.

actually, upon thinking about this more, i'm somewhat skeptical that the
dataset you obtain from this will be useful..

~~~
omarshammas
Thanks for your help! I hope to find some interesting data, it is an
experiment. We'll see what the results yield.

------
larskrjo
Wow, these pictures are really cool! What is this experiment all about?

~~~
sp332
The photos are credited to Trey Ratcliff, <http://www.stuckincustoms.com/>

